# Unscheduled Downtime (July 5th)



## Jeremy (Jul 5, 2019)

TBT was down for about 15 hours since last night due to some corruption in the forum's search index. The forum is now back online, but search results will be missing older posts until the index is rebuilt, which will take some time.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 5, 2019)

i thought there was something wrong with my internet! at least it's back now! thanks for working hard, we appreciate it!


----------



## matt (Jul 5, 2019)

Thanks for your time to make belltree forums what it is today


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 5, 2019)

No wonder why it felt like someone didn't post in the last few hours. Appreciate the efforts of you getting the forums back up online. Didn't even know it happened.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 5, 2019)

Thanks for your hard (and probably hair pulling) work on getting the forums up and humming along.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2019)

Thanks for fixing it.

At the same time, will you be able to answer questions on the Contact the Staff board while you’re working on the issue?


----------



## Dim (Jul 5, 2019)

Some fireworks show?

Ty for your time and effort


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2019)

Thanks for working on and fixing this.

Also, is there any known way to refresh the subforums so that they appear as they should?  I feel like TBT was down last year or this year at one point for scheduled maintenance (to make it run faster) and this was a possible option.  Or is it better to wait until the index is rebuilt?  Just wondering.


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 5, 2019)

oh that sucks... so no Fireworks?


----------



## Bcat (Jul 5, 2019)

thanks for working overtime to get it back up and running


----------



## Valzed (Jul 5, 2019)

Thank you for all the work & time you put into making The Bell Tree the great place it is!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 5, 2019)

so who or what sabotaged the index?


----------



## Monkeido (Jul 5, 2019)

Just posted somewhere, but when going to the thread, it doesn't show up. Someone even posted after that, but that also doesn't show up. Definitely still things going on now that aren't accurate. Of course a big thanks for working on this forum though! ^^


----------



## Trundle (Jul 5, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> so who or what sabotaged the index?



Sometimes data gets corrupted, nobody is at fault. There are a lot of different causes for data corruption, so the best explanation is just "something technical went wrong".


----------



## Ossiran (Jul 5, 2019)

Thanks for the work you've done to get it back online.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 6, 2019)

Trundle said:


> Sometimes data gets corrupted, nobody is at fault. There are a lot of different causes for data corruption, so the best explanation is just "something technical went wrong".



I feel like the "what" should've made the joke obvious, but lmao


----------



## Trundle (Jul 6, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I feel like the "what" should've made the joke obvious, but lmao



Didn't even realize, haha, my bad


----------



## whattheheck123 (Jul 9, 2019)

Props to you and the other site admins for working to bring the site back up!


----------



## ElectroCat (Aug 9, 2019)

Yep, tbt is just like other servers!


----------

